# HDA Intel Realtek ACL889 (AMD Azalia) no sound

## NismoC32

I loose sound when updating to a newer kernel then gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r4.

No changes was done the kernels soundcard config during update.

my lspci output:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)
> 
> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)
> ...

  The motherboard is an ASUS Crosshair Extreme IV.

The only thing that changes between the 2.6.36-r4 and the newer kernels is that alsa is re detecting the soundcard during first boot after switching kernel.

I use KDE 4.5.4 and I have tried differenet Phonon backends (Xine, GStreamer and VLC) without any luck despite all backends works fine  in the 2.6.36-r4 kernel.

PS: I use the optical SPDIF output too my Logitech Z-5500 speaker system.

It looks like something was done  to the sound driver in the later kernels.

Any suggestions are welcome..

----------

## kukibl

In your case and based on my experience in past with same/similar card models, I would try passing additional parameters to module - snd-hda-intel.

I guess you should put something like this in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf:

```

options snd-hda-intel model=abc

```

For start, try with "model=auto".

Kernel documentation for ALSA could be helpful to you, specially HD-Audio-Model.txt file, located in /usr/src/linux-2.6.*/Documentation/sound/alsa/.

Just a suggestion...

----------

## NismoC32

Tried your suggestions but nothing helped   :Sad: 

Tried to connect my speakers through the front mini jack output and it worked.

So it seems to be only the SPDIF that does not work in the newer kernels.

There is unfortunately no digital coax output on this motherboard so I don't get to test that.

What has changed in the HDA intel driver between gentoo-sources.2.6.36-r4 and gentoo-sources.2.6.36-r5 and up ?

I did notice that the NVidia HDMI (GTX 465) driver name in the Phonon manger changed when updating the kernel

can there bee some conflict there ?

----------

## kukibl

Maybe the question is ridiculous, but have you checked sound levels with "alsamixer -c0"? It is quite possible that something got messed up because of sound card re-detection. I don't have experience with SPDIF, but currently it is only muted channel on my system.

Also, you can always delete $HOME/.kde4/share/config/phonodevicesrc and restart KDE, if you think that something is wrong with Phonon's configuration.

----------

## _ato

I ran into this same problem with a Gigabyte P55A-UD4P motherboard (kernel claims it is an ALC889 codec). Definitely seems to be a regression between 2.6.35 and 2.6.36.  If you copy sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c from 2.6.35 over the 2.6.36 one and install the resulting snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko module then coaxial S/PDIF works again.

Probably related: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24342

----------

## theotherjoe

anything interesting in the kernel log?

this is how 889(a) shows up in my dmesg ouput:

```
...

[    0.802052] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.814153] hda_codec: ALC889A: BIOS auto-probing.

[    0.822270] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.824004] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.824021] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.828451] ALSA device list:

[    0.830139]   #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16

[    0.831816]   #1: HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfdffc000 irq 41

...
```

mind you, it's not a rev 40 version and it's a different MB.

```
...

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

...
```

and additionally I am currently running 2.6.36-gentoo-r7.

----------

